

Auctomatic founders interviewed on BBC Radio Four Today programme [see comment] - baha_man
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/today/listenagain/thursday.shtml
Direct link to Real Audio stream:<p>rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/radio4/live/today5_20080328.ra?start=00:07:39.0&#38;end=00:10:39.0&#38;BBC-UID=b4d73c94521ab6daf980b0939050aef6cba12739904031d4b40fe8b1acaa657f&#38;SSO2-UID=
======
baha_man
Direct link to Real Audio stream:

rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/radio4/live/today5_20080328.ra?start=00:07:39.0&end=00:10:39.0&BBC-
UID=b4d73c94521ab6daf980b0939050aef6cba12739904031d4b40fe8b1acaa657f&SSO2-UID=

This is a short (~3 minute) interview in the 'Business with Greg Wood' segment
of the Today Programme, broadcast at 27th March 0843.

------
rms
Cool.

+10 karma points for whoever transcribes it as a comment here...

------
axod
This is just getting ridiculous now

